# Adriatic Coast Sites in Italy



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We are planning a four week round trip to Italy; probably ending up staying on the Adriatic coast
On the way down we shall probably visit the Alsace area staying at Obernai for 2 or 3 days, then on to Lake Garda for another short stay and then on to Southern Italy
Has anyone any recommendations for a site that is located near villages etc that would satisfy our search for local hostelries where we could get a flavour of say Puglia-especially the seafood and local vino
We will be towing a Smart car so we would be able to explore
We don’t do cities or beaches, but we like the sun and chilling out
We also have two well-travelled Jack Russell dogs that are very people friendly and like to socialise
Any ideas?
Regards
MGA Coupe


----------

